# Capt. Kevin Matula Wade Fishing Report



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Windy, windy, windy!!!!! That about sums up the weather today for this wade trip with these first timers to Bay Flats. The wind was brutal at the spots I wanted to fish so we had to adjust just a little bit to be able to catch some fish. We ended up catching lots of trout and reds but no keeper reds. Congratulations to Mike on catching his personal best trout today weighing in at a little over 4lbs. And kudos to him for releasing her alive and well. Mike and Steve were warriors today battling the wind.

Thanks

Capt. Kevin

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------

